
Minimum Viable Journaling - kinix
https://ilostmypage.com/posts/minimum-viable-journaling/
======
jonfw
I like this idea a lot, I may try scripting some of this into vim to automate
the saving process as well

~~~
kinix
Vim would make that totally doable, now I'm kind of regretting never investing
the time for it to become my go-to editor.

